# Need advice about entrance concrete door sill



## Earlybird

Hi, I need some advice about an exterior door's damaged concrete door sill (right terminology?). I'm worried more about the functionality and durability of the entrance door system than the aesthetics. The previous landlord's workaround probably damaged the front doors. We are on the verge of replacing the doors so it seems prudent to consider replacing the concrete door sill too if it could jeopardy the doors.

1. Is this normal wear and tear or is it symptomatic of other issues? The building is very old, but I haven't noticed similar door sill wear at comparable buildings on the block.

2. How much does it cost to replace that concrete door sill?


----------



## Earlybird

Hi, I need some advice about an exterior door's damaged concrete door sill. Please see the attached picture. The previous landlord's workaround probably damaged the front doors. 

I'm worried more about the functionality and durability of the entrance door system than the aesthetics. We are on the verge of replacing the doors so it seems prudent to consider replacing the concrete door sill too if it could jeopardize the new doors' useful lives.

1. Is this normal wear and tear or is it symptomatic of other issues? The building is very old, but I haven't noticed similar door sill wear at comparable buildings on the block.

2. How much does it cost to replace that concrete door sill?

3. Any other feedback you can provide would be useful.


----------



## oh'mike

That is cut limestone,, not concrete----call a local brick yard and get a price---they are not terribly expensive and most brick yards cut them to order in a few hours.

That damage is typical of an abused sill--usually caused by hand trucks and dollies.

If you are replacing the door--do change that----the damage is beyond 'charming wear' and crosses over to' old and tired'


----------



## Earlybird

Between materials and labor, do you think I can get the limestone sill replaced for $600?

Is Limestone the best option? Is there a better material?


----------



## oh'mike

I think you are in the right ball park-----when you are at the brick yard ask fo the name of a mason--

Cost will be lower if the door is removed first. Are you installing the door?

If not, the door installer may need to be involved----perhaps cutting out the bottom of the door jambs in preparation for the new sill.


----------



## Earlybird

The limestone is a big piece 65"x14"x6.5". The local materials yard priced the job out at $1100 if I install two stacked pieces or $1500 for one solid piece.

Big price difference. Does anyone have a strong opinion about these two options? I was told that functionally, it will be very strong and aesthetically it will look okay, but it's just a matter of my preference. I walked up and down the street and didn't see any other Limestone stoops stacked on top of each other so I'm not sure how it'd look.

Leaning towards the cheaper option, especially since I originally thought $700 was the upper bound, but I'd love to hear your opinions. If it were a side/back entrance I'd go with the cheaper option in a heartbeat, but this is the front door.


----------



## dakzaag

That is typical wear for limestone. Some limestone is softer than others. I would highly consider a poured concrete threshold as it would be much cheaper, more durable and just as functional as the stone. 

For the money your talking about for a new piece of stone, I could drive out there, remove the old stone, pour a new threshold and drive back home. 

I have stacked 2 1/4" limestone as well in this situation and it works/looks just fine.


----------



## Earlybird

How much would that cost?


----------



## oldhouseguy

Man as much as I would like to see you maintain the appearance of the cut limestone from a historical standpoint, I would have a hard time shelling out $1500 for that. 

I am no expert, but I have to think the right concrete guy can beat that by a mile, and it won't look all that much different.


----------



## dakzaag

It is really hard to estimate your cost because I have no idea what location you are in and the specifics of the actual job. 

Generally, for me around here, I would probably be under 1K to replace that with concrete. 

I did my neighbors house that was somewhat like that for free. :whistling2:


----------



## Mort

Unless I'm missing something, it looks like one header board for the form, and about 5-6 bags of Quikrete would take care of that. That'd be an easy DIY for the concrete beginner. And if it turns out crappy, bust it up and try again, you're only out about $25.


----------



## jomama45

If it's not Indiana Bedford stone, it sure would look close. The wear looks similar as well, as it's a relatively soft stone in comparison to other options. Through my stone supplier, the cost would be the same for 1 piece vs. 2, as they simply charge by cubic footage on custom Bedford pieces. I would imagine that the existing, and new stone, would have a taper to the top to shed water, which will add cost to the stone.

As other's have stated, pouring a new concrete threshold will be easier & cheaper, as well as wearing better if done correctly........


----------

